
Small rise in global temperatures could thaw permafrost - iProject
http://arstechnica.com/science/2013/02/small-rise-in-global-temperatures-could-thaw-permafrost/
======
The1TrueGuy
Would, could, maybe and might. Do you really think it is a good idea to
present findings that are a product of modelling to a bunch of folks who spend
a lot of their time tweaking, freaking and hacking just such constructs? It is
an almost unavoidable trap to get a computer to tell you what you want to
hear. When someone is certain enough to say that this or that WILL happen,
there will be more reason to take notice.

~~~
MaysonL
> Would, could, maybe and might.

How about "Is beginning to"? See, for example:

[http://www.wunderground.com/resources/climate/melting_permaf...](http://www.wunderground.com/resources/climate/melting_permafrost.asp)

~~~
retrogradeorbit
Or how about a 17 year pause? One should read Akasofu's work. He predicted
this pause and offers an explanation.

